# GUATEMALA CITY | Mira | 56m | 19 fl | App



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*MIRA

Mixed Use
114 apartments




Code:


Developer: [I][URL="https://www.facebook.com/urbop/"]URBOP[/URL][/I]
Design: 
Renders:
Instagram: [URL="https://www.instagram.com/miraguatemala/"]miraguatemala[/URL]





































MIRAGuatemala









MIRAGuatemala








​
The area of the plot is a bit more than 1500 sqm.
*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Renders by *Arkterra*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*miraguatemala*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*miraguatemala*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
MIRA*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
MIRA*

*
MIRA*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Work started!









*Mira*









*Mira*









*Mira*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Under construction!!









*Mira*









*Mira*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

They have a great pace!









*Mira*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Miragt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*STI*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Excavation continues



C_F said:


> :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]
*MIRA ZONA 10*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

*MIRA Apartamentos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*MiraGuatemala*


*jcbenavente74*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
jcbenavente74 - Grupo ITSA*[/URL


[URL="https://www.instagram.com/jcbenavente74/"]*
jcbenavente74 - Grupo ITSA*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*jcbenavente74* - *GrupoItsa*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ongoing work!









*jcbenavente74* - *GrupoItsa*









*MiraGuatemala*









*MiraGuatemala*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Grupo ITSA[/B]


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

New



C_F said:


>


----------

